# Mineral Spirits to clean Silk Screens



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

So i did a 1 color job with plastisol ink and had a few questions on cleaning the ink off the screen.

I didn't use emulsion. I used a vinyl stencil taped on to my screen if that matters. lol  


How do you use that mineral spirits?
Do you pour some on a spray bottle, then spray it on to the screen and then wipe it with a cloth?

Also do i spray it with my water hose after im 
done wiping the mineral spirits off?

Have patience on me this is my first time ever screen printing. lol


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mineral spirits will work, although the smell is worse than many screen cleaners. Using a spray bottle is more efficient than not using one.

Try to do it outside if you can. Or a well ventilated area.

I would remove the tape and stencil and clean both stencil and screen separately. Don't us water, it will do you no good. Plastisol is water resistant.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank's splathead, i appreciate the help.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Maybe you could dab some paint remover and then sprinkle some lacquer thinner to clean up?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Scrape the excess ink from the screen, dampen a cloth with your solvent and wipe down the top and bottom, remove tape, wipe once more with a clean damp cloth, and you should be good. Make sure to do so in a well ventilated area and use gloves rated for the solvent, you don't want that stuff getting on your skin.


----------

